# Pig explosion TV



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

Discovery channel @ 8:00pm tonight. Special about the wild pig explosion in the US.


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

I wish I could see it. I don't have cable or satellite anymore and I just use the rooftop antenna. I still have 19 stations. This saves me a lot of money and I'll probably be able to catch it on the web after it airs.


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

Saw it. Lots of hysteria, but fairly interesting with some of the statistics offered. I am sure that this is more of a problem in certain parts of the country as indicated in the episode due to climate and habitat. I hope we never see the size of herds in Michigan that were documented. However, I am confident as history has shown that we have the proficiency of eradicating almost any species just through our existence, imagine what we could do if we tried.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

Flyhack said:


> Saw it. Lots of hysteria, but fairly interesting with some of the statistics offered. I am sure that this is more of a problem in certain parts of the country as indicated in the episode due to climate and habitat. I hope we never see the size of herds in Michigan that were documented. However, I am confident as history has shown that we have the proficiency of eradicating almost any species just through our existence, imagine what we could do if we tried.


You may have missed the part about the Eurasian hogs and the climate they thrive in.... 35 below zero, and snow 10 feet deep ... I don't think hybreds would have a problem here...

You may have also missed the part that said that a herd can double its size in 6 months, and keep a population in check (no eradicate) you would have to kill 7 out of every 10 hogs.... knowing hogs in general, I wouldn't doubt these figures...

I don't believe they will ever be eradicated... the main reason being... If the population was to be reduced drastically, how would you ever know if you got them all? you wouldn't, and the cycle would start all over....

Clyde


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't believe they will ever be eradicated... the main reason being... If the population was to be reduced drastically, how would you ever know if you got them all? you wouldn't, and the cycle would start all over....

We eradicated the Coyote from Michigan. We can do the same with feral hogs.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> We eradicated the Coyote from Michigan. We can do the same with feral hogs.


Uhhh... when was that? Perhaps in parts of Michigan but not the entire state... also, any eradication of canines is easier because they also have to contend with a number of diseases... they also have no problem moving right in among people if thats where the food is... hogs have a much wider range of life sustaining food available to them.. namely... ANYTHING...LOL

Clyde


----------



## predator_caller (Aug 29, 2006)

Granted this is Texas, but to give you some idea of what they can be: i thought i'd just attach a file from just a couple nights ago. It is definately interesting to see this stuff first hand. When I lived in Michigan i always wanted wild hogs to shoot. makes me wonder if these people ever felt the same way? Still people right down here spend good money just to shoot some of these things and others can't get rid of enough.
Personally: i think they are a blast to hunt.. pretty addictive.

http://texaspredatorposse.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=19058


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> You may have missed the part about the Eurasian hogs and the climate they thrive in.... 35 below zero, and snow 10 feet deep ... I don't think hybreds would have a problem here...
> 
> You may have also missed the part that said that a herd can double its size in 6 months, and keep a population in check (no eradicate) you would have to kill 7 out of every 10 hogs.... knowing hogs in general, I wouldn't doubt these figures...
> 
> Clyde


Nope. I heard that. I don't doubt the the figures. I agree the Eurasian hogs have significantly increased the challenge. I'm just saying that I have complete confidence that man can eradicate this species too. Take away their habitat and then hunt them to extinction. Before you think I am crazy, google up all of the species that were rendered extinct in the last 100-150 years. It didn't happen all by itself. No natural selection in play at all. Keep in mind that man wasn't even trying, they were just exploiting a resource without conscience. 

Don't underestimate the power of man. No bag limits, no closed season, and right to access property where they live and eat would be the beginning of a serious effort to address the issue. You take the "sport" aspect away and soon some activist will be protesting to save their dwindling numbers....


----------

